# 2014 Roubaix disc rear hub spacing??



## rich24 (Dec 16, 2008)

What is the 2104 Roubaix disc brake rear hub spacing? 130mm or 135mm.

Thanks


----------



## NZPeterG (May 21, 2011)

135mm


----------

